# Help! My boot won't open.



## Tommo127 (Jul 23, 2008)

All,

Would be gratful for any advice. I can't open the boot of my 52 plate TT either by using the key or the internal button. Both have stopped working simaltaneously. No other known symptoms and fuel cap release working fine.

Please can anyone help?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

i think i read on here once that there is an emergency release under a cover by the handbrake, i may be wrong but worth a look


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Tommo, Try the manual release behind seats under removable cover.
Hoggy.


----------



## Tommo127 (Jul 23, 2008)

Guys, I've found the manual release but a) when you pull it it only pops the boot open slightly but it's still locked and more improtantly b) how do I fix the problem to enable the key and the button to work correctly?!


----------



## sazismail (Aug 7, 2011)

Yeah as mentioned above, there is a emergency boot release under a cover towards the back after the handbrake. Give this a pull and the boot should open.


----------



## sazismail (Aug 7, 2011)

Try pulling it harder to unlock the boot fully. I'm not sure why your key wouldn't work. I haven't had my audi long so don't know much of how it works, but with regards to the button, as a guess, could your fuse be blown. Check in the manual for correct fuse, then on the drivers side of the dash, theirs a panel that is removable which will give you access to the fuses. Sorry I can't give much more help than this.


----------



## Camyam (Mar 20, 2009)

From memory, you have to keep pulling boot release and get somebody else to pull up tailgate :?


----------



## Tommo127 (Jul 23, 2008)

Guys,

I've managed to open the boot using the manual release but still the buttons in the car or on the key don't work. Sounds like a fuse but there isn't one listed in the manual for the boot release. Help!


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Is there a fuse for it, funny the rote and internal buttons have gone at. The same time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommo127 (Jul 23, 2008)

Steve, no fuse listed in the manual. Both keys and internal button have stopped working at the same time.


----------



## Tommo127 (Jul 23, 2008)

Is there a boot release motor which could blow?!


----------



## Tommo127 (Jul 23, 2008)

Help! Any clues?


----------



## jasonvoak (Sep 9, 2011)

Tommo127 said:


> Help! Any clues?


ive had a little look around the web for ya some say hold the button down for a few seconds others say maybe command module due to leaking water


----------



## Tommo127 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks Jason. I can't seem to find anyone who has experienced the same problem which is unusual!!! Command module sounds expensive and have only found one example of it. Seems unlikely that it would isolate itself to the boot release too.


----------



## jasonvoak (Sep 9, 2011)

have you tried lock and unlock the car with the key, in the door, with the car off. it resets and the releases

note i have no experiance of audi tt`s so only trying to help by searching around :wink:


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

Faulty boot solenoid mate!!


----------



## Tommo127 (Jul 23, 2008)

Has anyone else suffered with a faulty boot solenoid? Is it expensive?!


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

Yes a friend of mine.

check this ebay item 160653179473 maybe worth your while


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

Here is a second hand one on ebay item no. 130570908460


----------



## Tommo127 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks muxgt. Also found this on for £30.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-BOOT- ... 35b1574638

I've been informed they're £53 from Audi. I wonder how much somewhere would charge to fit it...


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

Tommo127 said:


> Thanks muxgt. Also found this on for £30.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-BOOT- ... 35b1574638
> 
> I've been informed they're £53 from Audi. I wonder how much somewhere would charge to fit it...


Did it work out for you Tommo?.


----------



## gawfshot (Jun 11, 2011)

I had the same problem in my 08TT which lead me here.
If the hatchback won't open with the key fob or remote in the door
it's (probably) the SOLENOID, which is part of the latch assembly.
It's not cheap, and rather involved to replace. You'll need a male torx bit to remove two screws,
and a 1/2" socket. You'll have to remove the shelf, and the trim panel in the hatch door.
The part # is 8P4-827-505-C, which is used in a few other vehicles as well.
My dealer quoted me $150, but I found it online for around $90 delivered.
It appears to be available from VW for even less, and used on EBay. 
Meanwhile, pop the oval disk out on the left side of the hatch and tie a string to it-
It'll pop the boot open until you get it fixed.


----------



## Eric the Red (Jan 20, 2016)

Massive problem - disconnected battery and closed boot on mk1 TT roadster 05 plate, looked for manual boot release but cannot find it in any of places mentioned - first aid compartment has cd changer in it, cannot open storage compartment between seats and cannot see a release catch in small comartment behind hand brake - cant move car, can anyone advise?


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Check that fuel flap is inoperative also: if it is
what you need to do is resynch the key.
press the lock on the remote and open with the key in the lock manually..or press unlock and reopen with the key blade manually within one minute. keep trying a few times if it doesnt work first go.
You have to do similar if you take out/change the key fob battery also.
Its resynching the central locking really but , after my very first sevice(they disconnected the battery), I called in to my local filling station, petrol was low.. did the usual glance around to see who was looking.
"hey doods, its me with my new tt..jealous eh?:
I casually pressed the filler flap button.. erk nothing happened.. . coolness gone down the toilet..I pretended I just dropped in for some groceries, headed home and checked tt forums.. cool again :lol:

compartment behind the handrake is supposed to be the wtg with an actual pull cable in there.

Mine , I had a look, altho the boot pull if it is in there seems to be covered by some ancient circa 2002 mobile phone connection.Mine has the v early gsm aerial in the roof, mobile connection thing


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Eric, Are you pressing Fob for a couple of seconds, boot doesn't open with just a quick press.
Hoggy.


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

can you not reconnect battery?


----------



## Thatoken (Nov 22, 2014)

Is your central locking working?

I replaced the bulbs in my boot with LED 501s, cause I little spark, thought nothing of it.

Tried getting in my boot the next morning I couldn't get in, I also left the car unlocked all night!

The fuse for the boot lights is the same fuse for the central locking. Check if its blown...

Fuse numbers are 6 and 14, you can see which fuse is which by looking at the diagram at the top of your fuse box.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Thatoken (Nov 22, 2014)

Did you fix this?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

